# Worried that one rat is getting "picked on" - Need some help please



## RobinG (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey all,

I have something that may be an issue but I can't find reference to it anywhere, so I have come here for help!

I have four male rats (six months old-ish) and they are brothers, have been together the whole time I've had them/at the pet store etc.

It seems as if one of them is being bullied by the others but I can't tell.

He is very submissive in general but all three of the others seem to chase him around, groom him, pin him etc a lot of the time. 
I have just caught one of them nipping at him. Not grooming, nipping (not drawing blood) and it has me concerned.

I have a new boy (three months old) that I have been introducing slowly (has his own separate cage) and that is all going well.
He hasn't been integrated yet but I was wondering whether to put the rat that is being "bullied" in his cage with him (away from the other three) so that they can form their own bond?

(To clarify, the bullying behaviour was occurring before the new rat arrived on the scene)

If that is not a good idea then what would people recommend?
I could wait until the younger boy is integrated and give up the cage to the one that gets bullied but then I worry he will get lonely (even though his brothers pick on him daily)

I am worried that something may escalate as they get older so any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They reached maturity and it is when NON- neutered boys might start to get aggressive toward one another. I heard people having success with the carrier method to curb down aggression. Basically you put the rats in a carrier or smaller cage with nothing but litter (no fleece preferably) 2 water bottles and lots of scattered food (all the same food, no mix). The goal here is to decrease aggressiveness by taking away what they want to fight for that is a large territory, toys, hammocks...you need to thoroughly clean their cage- very important- before putting them back in. If it is a DCN use only 1 level first with nothing but good, water, litter. Slowly add stuff and open the second level. If it doesn't work and the aggression escalades, you will have to neuter some or all of your rats.


----------

